# Wyeast 3724 vs WLP565



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/7/17)

Discuss.

Seriously, though. I love 3724, finally brewed a Saison I was happy with. Love the dry, tart, almost lemony esters and phenoly profile of it. After trying all the dried equivalents, I've found the yeast I love. Trouble is that is a toll roaded 60km round trip to obtain some. Or postage doubling up.

Done some research, including https://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/guide-saisons-and-saison-yeasts

The points in the right direction.

Obviously there is the stalling in common.

And the myth that they are both the same is obviously busted, despite the stalling problem in common. But want to hear from the best overall brewing resource on the web what similarities/differences you've found with WLP565 vs WY3724 and whether they are adequate substitutes (without being obviously identical).

(PS. Not looking for advice as to where to get WY3724 cheaper or delivered. Just want to know how each yeast compares. If they don't I'll just have to find a way to get 3724).


----------

